# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  كم سنة غاب يوسف عليه السلام  عن أبيه يعقوب عليه السلام ؟

## احمد ابو انس

كم سنة غاب يوسف عليه السلام  عن أبيه يعقوب عليه السلام ؟

----------


## ابو معاذ المكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اورد الامام الطبري رحمه الله في الله في تفسيره انها ثمانون سنة او ثلاث وثمانين سنة 
حدثنا عمرو بن علـيّ, قال: حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقـفـي, قال: حدثنا هشام, عن الـحسن, قال: كان منذ فـارق يوسف يعقوب إلـى أن التقـيا ثمانون سنة لـم يفـارق الـحزن قلبه, ودموعه تـجري علـى خدّيه, وما علـى وجه الأرض يومئذٍ عبد أحبّ إلـى الله من يعقوب.
حدثنا ابن حميد, قال: حدثنا سلـمة, عن أبـي جعفر جسر بن فَرْقَد, قال: كان بـين أن فقد يعقوب يوسف إلـى يومَ رُدّ علـيه ثمانون سنة.
حدثنا ابن وكيع, قال: حدثنا حسن بن علـيّ, عن فضيـل بن عياض, قال: سمعت أنه كان بـين فراق يوسف حجر يعقوب إلـى أن التقـيا ثمانون سنة.
حدثنا الـحسن بن مـحمد, قال: حدثنا داود بن مهران, قال: حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد, عن يونس, عن الـحسن, قال: أُلقـي يوسف فـي الـجبّ وهو ابن سبع عشرة سنة, وكان بـين ذلك وبـين لقائه يعقوب ثمانون سنة, وعاش بعد ذلك ثلاثا وعشرين سنة, ومات وهو ابن عشرين ومئة سنة.
قال: حدثنا سعيد بن سلـيـمان, قال: حدثنا هشيـم, عن يونس, عن الـحسن, نـحوه, غير أنه قال: ثلاث وثمانون سنة.
قال: حدثنا داود بن مهران, قال: حدثنا ابن عُلَـية, عن يونس, عن الـحسن, قال: ألقـي يوسف فـي الـجبّ وهو ابن سبع عشرة سنة, وكان فـي العبودية وفـي السجن وفـي الـملك ثمانـين سنة, ثم جمع الله عزّ وجلّ شمله وعاش بعد ذلك ثلاثا وعشرين سنة.
حدثنـي الـحارث, قال: حدثنا عبد العزيز, قال: حدثنا مبـارك بن فضالة, عن الـحسن, قال: أُلقـي يوسف فـي الـجبّ وهو ابن سبع عشرة, فغاب عن أبـيه ثمانـين سنة, ثم عاش بعدما جمع الله له شمله, ورأى تأويـل رؤياه ثلاثا وعشرين سنة, فمات وهو ابن عشرين ومئة سنة.
حدثنا مـجاهد, قال: حدثنا يزيد, قال: أخبرنا هشيـم, عن الـحسن, قال: غاب يوسف عن أبـيه فـي الـجبّ وفـي السجن حتـى التقـيا ثمانـين عاما, فما جفت عينا يعقوب, وما علـى الأرض أحد أكرم علـى الله من يعقوب.
وقال آخرون: كانت مدة ذلك ثمان عشرة سنة. ذكر من قال ذلك:
وفقك الله واسعدك

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا . 
هل ممكن تحقيق تلك الأثار التي ذكرتها.

----------

